# Telpro The Troll® 49 Panel Handler



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

your back will thankyhou….. MDF aint light! and full size panels are always awkward to move around.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inexpensive way to save a lot of work, and simple to boot, thank you for sharing.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Does it tip easy? From the pictures it looks like it would be a pain to try to balance and steer it at the same time? I have carts for sheet goods, but you still have to pick up the sheet 6" to set it on the cart.


----------



## JoelB (Mar 1, 2009)

As far as tippy, I don't think it is tippy at all. I mean you have to balance it as you would expect, but it really isn't bad. I would imagine the heavier the wood the more stable it would be.


----------



## jasonR (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! that looks a lot easier than using the claw of a hammer to help schlep heavy sheet goods around.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I found this you tube video.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Nice, I never knew this existed.


----------

